# MBNA C/C. Time from approval to delivery?



## nearlyhappy (19 May 2006)

Hi,


Anyone here recently got an MBNA Gold Card?

If so can you remember how long it took from approval till it dropped in your letter box?

Oh, and did the PIN come seperately first or what?

Just know if I ring em they'll say 7 - 10 days....

Cheers

Nh


----------



## Judybaby73 (19 May 2006)

nearlyhappy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Anyone here recently got an MBNA Gold Card?
> ...


 
I got approval in about 3 weeks.They rang me and said I didn't even need to send proof of address! The lovely lady said they had been trying to ring me with awhile but their number is withheld and I seldom answer such calls.

 About 6 days later the card appeared and then 2 days later the pin appeared! So damn happy with the credit limit too. Much better than the limit offered to me by BOS. When did u apply?


----------



## nearlyhappy (19 May 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> I got approval in about 3 weeks.They rang me and said I didn't even need to send proof of address! The lovely lady said they had been trying to ring me with awhile but their number is withheld and I seldom answer such calls.
> 
> About 6 days later the card appeared and then 2 days later the pin appeared! So damn happy with the credit limit too. Much better than the limit offered to me by BOS. When did u apply?



Hi Judy,

I applied last Tuesday. They rang Thursday. I sent in bills and passport copy. They rang back Friday and said it was approved with 5K. So tomorrow will be a week. Hopefully it'll arrive, I have a couple things earmarked !

But seriously, will they give a card to anyone??


nh


----------



## Judybaby73 (19 May 2006)

They seem to be throwing out cards! 
They gave me 9000k limit! Bank of Scotland gave me 1000k while my existing card has a limit of 4000k. 
I got seriously pee-d off with bank of Scotland. Customer service is so poor. MBNA seem fantastic in comparision. 

Im sure if you rang and said you were gong away on holiday (little white lie) and needed card they would speed things up for you.


I'm just going to use this MBNA card  it to transfer my existing BOI for the 0%. I will not be making purchases!!!! I have self control!!!!! 


You'll have yours pretty soon once they receive your documentation. Do you have an existing card??


----------



## nearlyhappy (19 May 2006)

Actually this will be my first. Resisted until now ! But finding things too akward for online stuff without own card...

Hopefully I can restrain myself, but I doubt it... 


Nh


----------



## Judybaby73 (19 May 2006)

What made you decide to go with MBNA?? I mean there are better deals aroung with 0% on balance transfers and purchases. The MBNA only offers 0% on balance transfers which is of no use to you.

There are some excellent posts on here about credit cards....should have a read and see which is best suited to your needs!


----------



## nearlyhappy (19 May 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> What made you decide to go with MBNA?? I mean there are better deals aroung with 0% on balance transfers and purchases. The MBNA only offers 0% on balance transfers which is of no use to you.
> 
> There are some excellent posts on here about credit cards....should have a read and see which is best suited to your needs!



Thanks Judy, but, if I had to supply bank statements or a payslip, as I'm sure I would with anyone else I would be stumped. Self employed and putting the cash elsewhere...

So you see, mbna are suiting my needs right now !


Nh


----------



## Judybaby73 (19 May 2006)

nearlyhappy said:
			
		

> Thanks Judy, but, if I had to supply bank statements or a payslip, as I'm sure I would with anyone else I would be stumped. Self employed and putting the cash elsewhere...
> 
> So you see, mbna are suiting my needs right now !
> 
> ...


 

Awh I see...well g'luck and let us know when it arrives!!!


----------



## nearlyhappy (19 May 2006)

Will do, nice chattin to ya...


nh


----------



## Judybaby73 (25 May 2006)

Well nearlyhappy ....are you Happy yet .....did the card arrive???


----------



## nearlyhappy (31 May 2006)

Was too busy spending to post !!

Well for anyones information it went like this:

Approved for card on a Friday,
Received PIN number in post following Friday
Received card in post following Thursday


Now where did I leave that scissors......


Nh


----------



## Judybaby73 (1 Jun 2006)

Well....that's fabulous!!! Im just using it for a balance transfer. Just going to pay it off as fast as I can! 

The limit of 9000K though is absolutely mental! How do they decide how much to give us? I mean MBNA gave me 9000K, Bank of Scotland offered me 2000K as did Tesco. BOI have offered me 6000K. 

The mind boggles!


----------



## rkeane (1 Jun 2006)

If a Bank offered me 9000k credit limit I'd be buying myself a jet, a small football club or an island from the artificial World.  Seriously though, be careful with MBNA.  As far as I know they only let you pay online or direct debit.  Takes 5 days to go through, this day and age is overrated.


----------



## Berni (1 Jun 2006)

rkeane said:
			
		

> As far as I know they only let you pay online or direct debit.  Takes 5 days to go through, this day and age is overrated.



I pay mine by direct debit, and its same day service.
You can also pay them by post & at the post office. They no longer let you pay with cash at a bank though.


----------



## Judybaby73 (1 Jun 2006)

Well like I said I will not be using this card .....I am just going to pay it off asap!

Imagine 9000K ...what a ridiculous limit. The post office will do nicely for me! I presume that takes longer to proocess however.


----------



## DublinTexas (1 Jun 2006)

I pay my MBNA card via billpay.ie (and there I use my Lasercard).

As long as I do the payment before 2359 h I have the money on my MBNA card the next evening arround 2300 (not that I constantly check but I noticed that that is when they money shows as credit). And the fun is that it takes about 3-4 days before the money comes out of my Current Account.

Now unfortunatly they only allow 1500 € pay day via Lasercard so our 9000K credit line user won't be able to use it much.


----------



## nearlyhappy (2 Jun 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> Well....that's fabulous!!! Im just using it for a balance transfer. Just going to pay it off as fast as I can!
> 
> The limit of 9000K though is absolutely mental! How do they decide how much to give us? I mean MBNA gave me 9000K, Bank of Scotland offered me 2000K as did Tesco. BOI have offered me 6000K.
> 
> The mind boggles!




It sure does ! mbna obviously make more money from higher limits and higher spending. It must outweigh the bad debts...

Did you get a tesco card? Or just apply?


Nh


----------



## Judybaby73 (2 Jun 2006)

I applied for Tesco and was approved 2000euro but my balance transfer WAS "slightly" over that....

So now I have MBNA for my balance transfer (paying it off as if it was a loan and will have it paid before the six months) and have a BOI gold card with 0% on purchases for 6 months!

I had a BOI UCC affinity credit card and it  was costing me loads. I rang BOI and told them I was leaving and they offered me 0% on purchases if I "upgraded" to a Gold card.

So while it's probably silly to have 2 cards I have 0% on the balance transfer with MBNA and 0% on purchases with BOI....I'm happy enough for 6 months!


----------



## irishpancake (2 Jun 2006)

Hi there

would yeez all stop referring to €9000k limits, yeer giving me heart failure.

or 

did i sleep for about 10 years and is this Ireland 2016. 

What is this George Lee fella talkin about, "End of the Boom"


----------



## mell61 (2 Jun 2006)

Here's your new mantra, to be repeated daily...
'its a limit.... not a target... ooohm'

Ok, joking aside, my mum went with MBNA and she's gotten caught on a couple of things...  
Firstly they can change the date payment is due without warning, so instead of it being the 17th for example suddenly it went to the 10th - it is detailed on the bill, but how many people do ready the due date, when you're 'used' to a specific date.
She then got stung for late fees, I think around the Eu15-20 mark...

Keep an eye out for that.


----------



## rkeane (2 Jun 2006)

mell61 said:
			
		

> Here's your new mantra, to be repeated daily...
> 'its a limit.... not a target... ooohm'
> 
> Ok, joking aside, my mum went with MBNA and she's gotten caught on a couple of things...
> ...


Its a target if the limit is 9000k thats for sure.  Must include flight out of the country though.  

I think everyone should be keeping a closer eye on their finances than they do on the telly.  When money lenders can make the rules up as they go along, they will of course make sure they get every last penny from you that they can.


----------



## nearlyhappy (2 Jun 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> I applied for Tesco and was approved 2000euro but my balance transfer WAS "slightly" over that....
> 
> So now I have MBNA for my balance transfer (paying it off as if it was a loan and will have it paid before the six months) and have a BOI gold card with 0% on purchases for 6 months!
> 
> ...




I just applied to tesco for the craic. turned me down...

Then mbna upped my limit before i even get my first bill !!!

Seriously, do mbna check anything??


Nh


----------



## europhile (2 Jun 2006)

MBNA don't sound enormously responsible.

Why do people accept these ridiculously high limits?  Are they flattered or something?  Mind-boggling.


----------



## RiceCakes (3 Jun 2006)

MBNA charge 15 euro for a missed payment as i found out when transferring from my now cancelled AIB account (for more reasons than I want to go into here) which takes about three business days.

Still, have found the cheque  part of the card useful, they do spam me with mail offering me loans "pre-approved" whoohoo!!...which irritates me a little.


----------



## Judybaby73 (5 Jun 2006)

europhile said:
			
		

> MBNA don't sound enormously responsible.
> 
> Why do people accept these ridiculously high limits? Are they flattered or something? Mind-boggling.


 
Not flattered at all just because its accepted doesn''t mean it will be used!!!


----------

